# The Cambridge Lemonade



## wvhillbilly (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats the story behind this one?
 3 7/8'' Tall
 The Cambridge Lemonade (Front)
 Chivers & Sons Ltd Histon Cambridge (Back)


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 28, 2009)

.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 29, 2009)

Histon is near Cambridge in England.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohh I see, english glass. Thanks


----------



## TROG (Jan 30, 2009)

This bottle as has been mentioned is from England and dates from around 1900 and held lemonade crystals


----------

